# Ghetto Pecan Cakes



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello again everyone. I have a question about the ghetto pecan cakes that we have at work. For the last about 10 times I have made them they have came out perfect. They conist of an almond sweet dough base, pecan pie filling (usually with a little flour in it) and the pecans of course. Now these past 3 times we have been trying to bake them the almond sweet dough base has been floating in the mix (or we also suspect that the filling seeps under the base). We have tried everything including par baking the dough (it is usually raw), baking at all sorts of temps (200, 300, 350) in a rotational convection oven and even trying to press the base tightly into the fleximold...but the problem keeps on occuring. If anyone has a solution please please please reply. Thanks.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess the first question I would ask is "what changed"?
Since you've been able to successfully bake them before, all I can figure is that SOMETHING changed. 
Have you had to make any types of substitutions in your recipe or did you get something in from your vendor as a substitution for a brand of ingredient you normally get?

Do you make your almond base in large batches and perhaps your last batch of almond base is fubar?

Have you always used a flexi-mold? Or is this something new?
I can see a flexi-mold totally letting the topping seep underneath. There is always expansion involved when things are baking, and I suspect the expansion is letting the flexi-mold "flex out" and that's when the topping seeps.

Have you tried using just a regular pan to see if the flexi-mold might be the problem?


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

The only thing maybe is that the pecan mix is changed but we have tried all three mixes and the same result. The dependant variable comes to the same result. All the products are the same and we order nothing of a different brand. We make the same size batches. I'm just lost for once. I usually can figure out the problem but it is a little hard now. Thanks though.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

HEAVY METAL CHEF:
I can understand your annoyance & frustration. I am sure you are & were very efficent going over the recipe & in each detail. But chef the one thing you didn't mention was the oven temperature. Did you check it out to see that it is accurate???. 
Enjoy the rest of the day Chef.

~ZEE,:chef:


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

The oven is right. We found another recipe that works perfect. Thank you all.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey now....this is like a cliffhanger with no conclusion.
Did you figure out what was going on to make the filling seep and the crust float?
Why did the old recipe work and then not work?
And why is the new recipe better?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

